# QCTP, or someting similar suggestions please...



## dfwcnc (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't have the time nor incliniation to be hunting down tiny bits of an unusual size, or sharpening them.  Instead, I would like to use 1/4 bits with something similar to the Taig, or even OXA.  If you have suggestions, I would be very grateful.  I have NO interest in using A2Z (bad experiene with Tim).  Thanks in advance for your help...

Nothing huge, obviously it will just get in the way and isn't practical for use.  

Cheers.


----------



## joe_m (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm confused as to what you're looking for - a holder, or the bits themselves or something else entirely? And for what - I'm assuming a lathe, but what size? You don't want to sharpen so are you looking for pre-ground HSS stuff, carbide with exotic profiles, or ??? There are lots of companies catering to the small hobby crowd now - I bought my toolpost and some holders from LMS, I bought some extra holders and a ton of other stuff from tools4cheap and am happy with both.


----------



## dfwcnc (Feb 1, 2013)

Joe, 

I posted under the Atlas Lathe section, but didn't state it was a 618.  However, the title says QCTP (can you use it on something else besides a lathe?), and I state 1/4 bits.  I am looking for all of them.  And I do want Carbide Inserts (changeable). 

The 3/16 HSS sticks that need to be sharpened are not worth my time at this point, nor are they easy to find (relatively speaking; 1/4, etc).  I am in contact with TLMS in obtaining these parts now.  I would like to know where else I can acquire good carbide bits in addition to the kit purchased from TLMS (I swapped out the aluminum A2Z for a steel QCTP that Chris recommended).


----------



## Kroll (Feb 1, 2013)

If I had deep pockets,I would like to give these a try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKGkkGFsF50&feature=relmfu sure looks good,me being simple minded and not any good at sharping things---kroll
http://www.arwarnerco.com/t-hobbiest.aspx I know this is not what you ask,but it is cutting tools for either the axa or bxa


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 1, 2013)

I have just received one from Tools4Cheap.net.  Wedge type OxA for $25.  I have not tested it with tool holders yet as mine seem to have taken a detour from Anaheim CA to Bismark ND on their way to South Texas (Still trying to figure that one out). It is purported to have some issues with fit with standard holders but from what I see so far it works just fine. Will have to see when the two holders I ordered (different vendor) get back from vacation. If you are considering making your own holders, it will make no difference whatsoever.

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=miniwedgepost


----------



## dfwcnc (Feb 1, 2013)

Kroll said:


> If I had deep pockets,I would like to give these a try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKGkkGFsF50&feature=relmfu sure looks good,me being simple minded and not any good at sharping things---kroll
> http://www.arwarnerco.com/t-hobbiest.aspx I know this is not what you ask,but it is cutting tools for either the axa or bxa



I'm going to get a set of those.  Thank you.



David Kirtley said:


> I have just received one from Tools4Cheap.net.  Wedge type OxA for $25.  I have not tested it with tool holders yet as mine seem to have taken a detour from Anaheim CA to Bismark ND on their way to South Texas (Still trying to figure that one out). It is purported to have some issues with fit with standard holders but from what I see so far it works just fine. Will have to see when the two holders I ordered (different vendor) get back from vacation. If you are considering making your own holders, it will make no difference whatsoever.
> 
> http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=miniwedgepost



I thought about making my own, but I'm spending so much time making things for the lathe, I want to start making product.  I'll check that out...thx


----------

